# Klaus Kobec.



## Watchist (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone aware of where Klaus Kobec watches are manufactured? ...China - I gather?

On the contrary... one of their pieces that I own I feel very happy with considering it has a rather involving desing in both links, dial and facia indeed.

This one...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Watchist said:


> Anyone aware of where Klaus Kobec watches are manufactured? ...China - I gather?
> 
> On the contrary... one of their pieces that I own I feel very happy with considering it has a rather involving desing in both links, dial and facia indeed.
> 
> This one...










I had one sent it back


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

my ex wife bought me one.....notice the "ex"


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

My [ex]girlfriend gave me a black Zeitner chronograph (same dudes as Klaus Kobec) five years ago for my 21st birthday. I believe they have Citizen Miyota movements, which in itself is no bad thing. It kept reasonable time but it was very un-exciting. I wore it off and on for a couple of years, it now resides in my desk having seen no wrist time whatsoever for about three years.

It was probably worth the Â£80 or so that she paid for it, but no way was it worth the "recommended RRP of Â£500."


----------



## Watchist (Aug 27, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> I had one sent it back


What was wrong with it?



mrteatime said:


> my ex wife bought me one.....notice the "ex"


Again what did you dislike about it?

...Anyone aware of the manufacturing location?


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

I will forever associate that brand with being accosted by dodgy geezers in car parks offering to sell me one left over from a conference or suchlike. The inference being that these were top European watches blah blah blah.

No doubt if one is aware what you're actually buying they could be reasonably satisfying but I have to say that they are overpriced somewhat considerably. There's a fancy jewellers at the top of my road that sells Rolex and a few other high end Swiss watches plus, inexplicably, has an equal window space devoted to Klaus Kobec. Some of them have the word Diamond wrote large around their bezels......

Mind you, maybe not inexplicably as they're probably making a mint on every one of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

colinryan said:


> My [ex]girlfriend gave me a black Zeitner chronograph (same dudes as Klaus Kobec) five years ago for my 21st birthday. I believe they have Citizen Miyota movements, which in itself is no bad thing. It kept reasonable time but it was very un-exciting. I wore it off and on for a couple of years, it now resides in my desk having seen no wrist time whatsoever for about three years.
> 
> It was probably worth the Â£80 or so that she paid for it, but no way was it worth the "recommended RRP of Â£500."


I was wondering what you edited Colin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think they are made in China, its the advertising that pisses most people off ; they advertise them at ridiculous RRP and then offer them at huge discounts so people thought they were getting a bargain.

If you like that style of watch I would say there is nothing wring with that as long as you don't get conned into paying too much. They can be found on E-Bay very cheap.


----------



## Watchist (Aug 27, 2007)

andythebrave said:


> they are overpriced somewhat considerably.


So are the Rolex 'Submariner/Sea Dweller's' (Dweller being the model I purchased two months ago.) considering that Rolex certainly doesn't spend 2,900 on making them.



JoT said:


> They can be found on E-Bay very cheap.


I got it for cheap - just not off eBay.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Watchist said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > they are overpriced somewhat considerably.
> ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


>










:lol:

I love this Emoticons, John. Is this new?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


no.....its been there a while


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Watchist said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > I had one sent it back
> ...


sorry i was being S-A-R-C-A-S-T-I-C


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Watchist said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > they are overpriced somewhat considerably.
> ...


I was wondering what you edited


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I bet the Gold won't wear off a Vostok in two weeks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stan said:


> I bet the Gold won't wear off a Vostok in two weeks.


i didnt know they came in gold????


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the Gold won't wear off a Vostok in two weeks.
> ...


Some do but they aren't Gold plated, they are plated in Titanium Nitride and it's a pretty tough finish.

Unlike the one micron of Gold plate on certain watches that wears off when you look at it.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Watchist said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > they are overpriced somewhat considerably.
> ...


Yes, a valid point, but then I wouldn't purchase a Rolex either as they do not represent, in my view, good value. I'm a bit of an Oris fan as there you have a decent range of models with decent movements, well made for manageable prices. When you put an Oris diver watch up against a Rolex the main functional difference does appear to be the brand and the question to be answered is is the brand worth an extra Â£1500 or whatever the difference is.

I suppose it comes down to what each of us feels each of the bits are worth - brand, style and function - many do obviously feel that Rolex is worth the extra.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stan said:


> I bet the Gold won't wear off a Vostok in two weeks.


Or the green wrist


----------



## Watchist (Aug 27, 2007)

Stan said:


> Some do but they aren't Gold plated, they are plated in Titanium Nitride and it's a pretty tough finish.
> 
> Unlike the one micron of Gold plate on certain watches that wears off when you look at it.


Vostok-Europe designs are certainly invloving yet the standard 'Russian' designs are somewhat 'toyish' and just look 'cheap' I do however like their 'Ministry Neptune design from the 'Russian' range.

...If your're refering to my peice mentioned its five micron and nothing has come off it. Again I got it for the involving design it has to offer combined with the price it was going for.



andythebrave said:


> I'm a bit of an Oris fan as there you have a decent range of models with decent movements, well made for manageable prices.


Thats how I view Heuer... concerning the F1 and especially the Aquaracer range.



andythebrave said:


> the question to be answered is is the brand worth an extra Â£1500 or whatever the difference is.


I would emphasize the 3135 movemnt on behalf of the Rolex over the Oris but as you say 'brand, style and funtion.'


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

If you got it cheap and you're happy - good for you.

Just remember they are cheap.


----------



## AndyPandy (Dec 8, 2020)

I have had a Klaus Kobec Challenger watch for nearly 30 years. Still going strong and keeping good time. The case is showing signs of wear but not bad considering it's age. I can't remember paying a load of money for it- probably around £80, so very reasonable for over 30 years of service!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

AndyPandy said:


> I have had a Klaus Kobec Challenger watch for nearly 30 years. Still going strong and keeping good time. The case is showing signs of wear but not bad considering it's age. I can't remember paying a load of money for it- probably around £80, so very reasonable for over 30 years of service!


 This is a old post with some members not on here now i mis mrteatime great sence of humor sean or shawn cant remmber how to spell it


----------



## deborah (7 mo ago)

Hi, I buy lots of watches everything from £1000 plus to £5.99 vintage to be repaired. I have 2 Klause kobec watches in my collection. I wear them both often, they have no gold loss,, they keep good time and repel water without problems even after battery changes'. The average person who takes a quick glance at my wrist sees a quality time piece , i know this because i have been tolled this many times. So in this day when my son is afraid to wear his ROLEX out in town for fear he may loose his arm , these quiet, stylish, ,well made reasonable prices brands have a place.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

deborah said:


> Hi, I buy lots of watches everything from £1000 plus to £5.99 vintage to be repaired. I have 2 Klause kobec watches in my collection. I wear them both often, they have no gold loss,, they keep good time and repel water without problems even after battery changes'. The average person who takes a quick glance at my wrist sees a quality time piece , i know this because i have been tolled this many times. So in this day when my son is afraid to wear his ROLEX out in town for fear he may loose his arm , these quiet, stylish, ,well made reasonable prices brands have a place.


 Well.. :hmmm9uh:

But..

Since the topic popped up.. I would wear one of these. Not sure if I would buy it.. but I would pop it on if I was in fear of losing my hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

deborah said:


> these quiet, stylish, ,well made reasonable prices brands have a place.


 I got one (Klause kobec) out of a charity shop for £1. One of the few watches I've overpaid for.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Have I misread or do I have to decide whether to wear a Klaus Kobec or lose my arm.

Because if those are the only options, I'm struggling to decide at the moment.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

deborah said:


> i know this because i have been tolled


 You must be the Bell of the Ball.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Err.. huh?

STOP! This image was hotlinked?

:bash:

Did the picture of the watch break the website?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

SolaVeritate said:


> Did the picture of the watch break the website?


 On quality alone.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

SolaVeritate said:


> Err.. huh?
> 
> STOP! This image was hotlinked?
> 
> ...


 Maybe copyright of a shopping channel


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SolaVeritate said:


> Err.. huh?
> 
> STOP! This image was hotlinked?
> 
> ...


 Fixed


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

OK, I've decide to lose my hand.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey, can't be any worse than Daniel wellington and the like.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I got one (Klause kobec) out of a charity shop for £1. One of the few watches I've overpaid for.


 I had a Klause Kobec AFC watch quite a few years ago, got as a birthday gift, really like it, cracking looking dial, sadly the movement packed in a few years back. It was from the Klaus Kobec that did watches for various Football clubs, they were fairly popular at the time, but went out of business though. They ended up in court with the other Klaus Kobec over rights to the name, legal fees were to much so they had to give up.

I see Klaus Kobec rights/owner has changed again, now is another brand name that Solar Time from Hong Kong have hoovered up.

If a Klaus Kobec football watch was on the go again would buy, but wouldn't buy any watch from both old and new Klaus Kobec crowd.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Ouch!

No love lost on this thread is there.

I suppose some of the members have tried one out for a while and found them lacking in style and quality and price range and finish and fit and longevity and timekeeping and materials and reputation etc etc.

Of course it's also a bit of armless fun to have a poke at some brands too.


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm going to wear mine today just to annoy you all then.

I have one and I actually rather like it. So there!


----------

